# Iokone car dvd player lcd flickering :(



## derbi (May 28, 2015)

Hi. I just recive the dvd player from IOKONE Android 4.4 Car DVD Player For Chevrolet Cruze 2008 to 2011 with GPS radio bluetooth stereo navigation WIFI Free SD card-in Car DVD from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group i connected it and it powerd up and everything vas working ok. I reassembeled dashboard and power it up again and ther vas stripes on screen and there was no colors just white and i restarted a sistem and nothing was better..Nex day i started the car and the problem was the same. I turn the key off and start the car again ad the monitor was working ok.. i came home and wanna to istall some apps on it and when i turn of the car and power it up again the screen was flickering again..now the 2nd day the screen is the same white and no color and whit stripes... is anyone know what is the problem? I contacted a seller and he will talk to tehnicians.. i have the filling there are bad capacitors on pcb in dvd player or something because the touch screen is working fine. What dou you guys think?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd send it back as defective.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Faulty unit.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

try checking your connections/connectors. 
might be a loose wire or something?


----------

